# Chassis ID



## MgoBlue (Jan 15, 2006)

I have never seen a chassis like this before. Anyone know what this chassis is?


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
First design prototype for Euro push cars...

They did F1 chassis also, I believe...
.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

*WOW*
Now that's a undercover car for sure
Play he// getting that car around the track

gt40


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*Afx*



Dushkwoneshe said:


> .
> First design prototype for Euro push cars...
> 
> They did F1 chassis also, I believe...
> .


yep, looks like a standard AFX(Aurora) chassis with a flat bottom and no innards


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

would help to see the other side of it


----------



## tjetcar (Jul 7, 2009)

looks like the top side is afx. probably someones expirement


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

alpink said:


> yep, looks like a standard AFX(Aurora) chassis with a flat bottom and no innards


Subsequent ones had HO car chassis details added... 

Some being plated like Hot Wheels... 

John
.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Three *types* of European push car chassis...

*Left - Original Prototype; Middle - Detailed; un-chromed; Right - Detailed; Chromed...*









*I'm not positive, but don't think these ever *made it to market*...*

I'm sure Bob Beers can offer a lot more insight on these...

John

*NOTE* - I'm beginning to think these new squiggly, curly-Q bulbs are
affecting the quality of photos I take...

Anyone else have a problem with them?...

.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Highly collectible!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

"NOTE - I'm beginning to think these new squiggly, curly-Q bulbs are
affecting the quality of photos I take..."

dump the flourescent squigglies for LED lights.
various "temperatures"(brightness and tone) are available
I like DAYLIGHT and BRIGHT.
there are even some that work with dimmers


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Dushkwoneshe said:


> .
> Three *types* of European push car chassis...
> 
> *Left - Original Prototype; Middle - Detailed; un-chromed; Right - Detailed; Chromed...*
> ...



I use white fluorescent, but have to correct the color with software. That works pretty well. Like suggested, you can try LED and see what happens.

Charlie


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Thanks for the lighting tips, fellow slotnicks... I've been having a hard time
just trying to get the colors back to anywhere near correct... 

The random focusing glitches may be from an unrelated issue...

John

SlideShow with the same camera outside...

~ Dragonfly Dreams ~
.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Dushkwoneshe said:


> .
> Thanks for the lighting tips, fellow slotnicks... I've been having a hard time
> just trying to get the colors back to anywhere near correct...
> 
> ...


Something else that helped my photos a lot is to build a light box. Basically it is a cardboard box about 12-15" square with the top and sides cut out and replaced by white tissue paper. Put white paper inside bottom and back to reflect the light. Shine your lights through the tissue paper and shoot your cars. Simple, cheap and works pretty well. Something like this.

http://www.wikihow.com/Create-an-Inexpensive-Photography-Lightbox

Happy photos.

Charlie


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Thank ya, Charlie... I originally bought this camera to document my slot
stuff... 

But, I do most of my work outside... I'm nuts for Dragonflies and most
anything in nature.. Please take a look at my slide-show on the Vimeo
link at the bottom of my last post... I'd greatly appreciate it...

John

ps - still looking for the Japanese set... No good luck, yet...


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

In the first picture it looks to me like the chassis has electrical tape on the bottom.


----------



## tgallaway (Jun 17, 2013)

it is a Push Car Chassis,
is it glued in? mine is very neatly glued on each side. 
I was afraid to pry it off, didn't want to break it. 
I have a Javelin with the same chassis.

Tom G


----------

